# Classified ads



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Im new to this site and im interested in buying a few things from the classifieds but it wont let me contact members because im new !!!!

So does that mean tough and I cant buy anything off other members? Or is there something im missing?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dixtar,, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dixtar,, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
> Hoggy.


How many post counts do you need to get to be able to use pm and sale facilities?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609 gives the explanation for the changes - basically to get round spammers and scammers who were signing up


----------

